# 1946 BA project



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 8, 2013)

Just wanted to share, but my 1946 ba107 should be painted by the end of the month!! Two tone brown dual drum brake madness!! Ill post pix when she is all ready a go go. Still need a deluxe reflector, torrington tens, rear drum brake frame clamp and brake lever. Friggin can't wait.


----------

